# Where can i get Graphics card in mumbai



## sandeep410 (Oct 11, 2008)

I wana buy new graphics card can any1 tell me shop in mumbai where i can buy card directly.I went to some shops in thane but they didnt had the card,so they told me that
i will have to give them half price of money advacne then they will pre order and give me in 2 days.But i wana buy directly
Also can any1 tell which graphics card to get i was thinking of 9800gtx which i was told cost 8200rs


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 11, 2008)

lamington road.....there it is... u will get it there directly...


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 11, 2008)

How to get to lamington road


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

sandeep410 said:


> I wana buy new graphics card can any1 tell me shop in mumbai where i can buy card directly.I went to some shops in thane but they didnt had the card,so they told me that
> i will have to give them half price of money advacne then they will pre order and give me in 2 days.But i wana buy directly
> Also can any1 tell which graphics card to get i was thinking of 9800gtx which i was told cost 8200rs



i don't think u can get 9800gtx for 8.2k ...it must be 9800 gt 

so i guess if ur budget is around 10,000 ...go for palit HD4850 for 9700 ..if u don't find it anywhere contact itwares  here (also make sure that its dual slot and looks like this 

*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=4_272&products_id=2437)

*theitwares.com/

go to this guy and pick it up urself ...

if u want to buy something around 8k ..look for palit 9800gt available with the same person at 8000/-


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 11, 2008)

Lamington Road : 

Get Down @ Grant Road (E) Railway Station... And Start Walking Towards Main Road There You Can Ask Where Is Lamington Road Police Station... As You Reach The Place There You Can See A Lot Of Computer Shoppes..... Its The Lamington Road

Or Get Down @ CST & Take Bus No 66 & Alight On Opera House.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 11, 2008)

Whats diff between GT and GTX and can u tell me exact adrress of this shop


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

sandeep410 said:


> Whats diff between GT and GTX and can u tell me exact adrress of this shop



as dilip said there are many shops out there ..u can ask him about which shop is reliable 

9800gt will cost 8k and 9800gtx will cost about 15k ...and 9800gtx+ will cost about 13k ..out of them performance wise 9800gtx+ > 9800gtx>9800gt

u never mentioned ur budget ...as i said before HD4850 is a great buy !


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 11, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> as dilip said there are many shops out there ..u can ask him about which shop is reliable
> 
> 9800gt will cost 8k and 9800gtx will cost about 15k ...and 9800gtx+ will cost about 13k ..out of them performance wise 9800gtx+ > 9800gtx>9800gt
> 
> u never mentioned ur budget ...as i said before HD4850 is a great buy !


I have budget of only 10k but i have only 400w PSU and also i need to save 1.5k for atleast buy a game.
Also my current card is 7300GT and i hvae only 1pci E slot in my motherboard.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

sandeep410 said:


> I have budget of only 10k but i have only 400w PSU and also i need to save 1.5k for atleast buy a game.
> Also my current card is 7300GT and i hvae only 1pci E slot in my motherboard.



for any card in that range u will have to ugrade ur PSU ...go for atleast coolermaster 500W @ 2.7k or atleast coolermaster 460W for 2.2k ..

if ur overall budget is 10k ..u should consider going for palit 9800gt for 8k 

but if u can extend ur budget only for gfx card for 9.5k HD4850 is the way to go ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

Actually imgame2..... Zotac 9800GTX AMP! Edition is costing 10,980Rs. only and it outperforms its 9800GTX+ sibling (dunno how but Digit mag says it ).

@sandeep410

You can try Prime ABGB on Lamington Road.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 11, 2008)

Can any1 give me exact adress or loactions of some good reliable shops in lamington road.
What will happen if i dont buy a new PSU.I dont wana spend money on PSU


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Actually imgame2..... Zotac 9800GTX AMP! Edition is costing 10,980Rs. only and it outperforms its 9800GTX+ sibling (dunno how but Digit mag says it ).
> 
> 
> @sandeep410
> ...



yes prime ABGB is good ...

oh where is it available ??? ..

but i don't understand how can be 9800 gtx be cheaper than 9800gtx+.....9800gtx is old fab process 65 nm  ..which is any day costlier to 9800gtx+ fab process of 55nm ..

even on new egg 9800gtx plain costs $193  which directly makes it 10k in present exchange rates .. and obviously 9800gtx amp will cost more ...

and here is the news from lynx india  -

"Massive Price Increase In Many Many Products.New Price Revision Starts Monday 			"



sandeep410 said:


> Can any1 give me exact adress or loactions of some good reliable shops in lamington road.
> What will happen if i dont buy a new PSU.I dont wana spend money on PSU



u can find the address here on 
of this shop called prime adgb

*www.primeabgb.com/

and if u don't have a good PSU ..in all certainty ur gfx card will not give any display even fail to start ..these gfx card require good constant power ..and even if by luck it starts ..it will give u problems while playing game ..like sudden restart or computer hang to name a few  ...


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 11, 2008)

SO r shops in lamigton road open in sundays


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

No jokes but are you planning to write an encyclopedia on Lamington Road shops..... hmm just curious .



imgame2 said:


> yes prime ABGB is good ...
> 
> oh where is it available ??? ..
> 
> ...



Actually, I also think that its not possible and many review sites also state that but this month's Digit consists of a grafix card shootout and they say that Zotac 9800GTX AMP! costs 10.8k and performs better than any other card in its price range (yes.... it also consists of HD4850 :shocked: ) and therefore Digit awarder the Zotac card their 'Best Performance', 'Best Buy' and 'Editor's Pick' award.......... now WTF!


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> No jokes but are you planning to write an encyclopedia on Lamington Road shops..... hmm just curious .
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I also think that its not possible and many review sites also state that but this month's Digit consists of a grafix card shootout and they say that Zotac 9800GTX AMP! costs 10.8k and performs better than any other card in its price range (yes.... it also consists of HD4850 :shocked: ) and therefore Digit awarder the Zotac card their 'Best Performance', 'Best Buy' and 'Editor's Pick' award.......... now WTF!



i seriously think this is some mistake on digit's part ...either they saw 9800gtx price on a US website and converted it into Indian rupees ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

^^seems so.


----------

